# Moto truck



## looneymatthew (Apr 7, 2013)

Getting ready for the basketa..


----------



## Boris (Apr 9, 2013)

Great Job!!! More pictures!!!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 9, 2013)

what kind of mill is that?


----------



## vincev (Apr 9, 2013)

Is that a Grubee motor?


----------



## PeterScherer (Apr 9, 2013)

vincev said:


> Is that a Grubee motor?



Looks like it, or at least a similar model.


----------



## Iceboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice. Can you post a pic of the other side?


----------

